# Venice Acqua Alta



## x3 skier (Dec 2, 2008)

Hope nobody is heading for Venice soon. St Mark's Square is under 2 and a half feet of water. 

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5iHOqqJsyjILTJBTjhOSVeyN2wfeQ

Cheers


----------



## Neesie (Dec 3, 2008)

I've read about the flooding in the newspaper.  

Venice is my dream; it's always on the horizon.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 3, 2008)

True enough. Yesterday's high tide was the 4th highest in history, but Venice commonly has high water in November and December, so they are pretty used to it. St. Marks Square is about the lowest point in the city. An interview I heard, the shopkeeper said the area around the train station was pretty normal. (dry)

We like Venice in Sept/Oct and April/May. Smaller crowds, little danger of high water, less smell.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Keitht (Dec 4, 2008)

According to one news report, although high water was expected it rose so quickly, due to a combination of heavy rain and tide conditions, that the authorities didn't have time to erect the barriers which normally help control the problem.


----------

